Ask HN: How does Telegram make money? - Austin_Conlon
======
bristleworm
From the FAQ at [https://telegram.org/faq#q-how-are-you-going-to-make-
money-o...](https://telegram.org/faq#q-how-are-you-going-to-make-money-out-of-
this)

Q: How are you going to make money out of this?

We believe in fast and secure messaging that is also 100% free.

Pavel Durov, who shares our vision, supplied Telegram with a generous
donation, so we have quite enough money for the time being. If Telegram runs
out, we will introduce non-essential paid options to support the
infrastructure and finance developer salaries. But making profits will never
be an end-goal for Telegram.

------
yegor256a
I don't think they make any money. That's why they needed investments.

